# Ethical concerns



## IceBeam (Sep 1, 2013)

Before I start, let me say that I have been in the CWC community for nearly a year, actually have a solid plan for prodding Chris back into activity (I refuse to talk about this, so leave it alone), and read the CWCKI every few days, so I am by no means condemning anybody.

I am a very private person. I have no Facebook, Twitter, Myspace, personal website, or even Xbox Live account. If I were in Chris' position, I would kill myself. Now, while he did voluntarily reveal most of the material we have on him, it still must be hell to be in his position, just by virtue of the sordid details of his life that are extant online, not to mention everything else he has going against him. While he could be smarter- for instance, deleting his Facebook page or at least making it invisible- he is doing very good at avoiding the trolls (and us, the CWC community), by Chris standards. No more Youtube videos, no website, no more Sonichu comics (at least for now). It sometimes makes me wonder if we are what is holding Chris back.

Don't get me wrong- I know he is totally fucking himself still, just not online. But imagine that , by some chance, Chris cleaned up as best he could. Imagine that he practiced good hygiene, learned to socialize and overcome many of his autistic limitations (something that many, if not most autistics, myself included, eventually do), lost weight, got new clothes, and tried to get a job. With autism alone, he's got more going against him than most people realize. On top of that, his lack of work experience at a relatively late age. On top of that, his criminal record. But what I feel is the most significant obstacle in this hypothetical (and near-impossible) scenario is what is known about him online. 

Admittedly, a lot of otherwise unremarkable people post a Youtube video that turns them into a meme. But Chris has a whole fucking Wiki, AND a forum, on top of the ED page. Even ADF- who to me is worse person- doesn't have that (the ADFki has been defunct for quite a while). I daresay that Chris would be better off with the lack of work experience and criminal record than with all this online publicity but minus those things. But instead, he has all of the above.

Nobody can deny that this is all a large impediment to the unlikely prospect of Chris ever doing anything with himself. He would have to change his name and assume a new identity to get anywhere, and remember, him taking a shower every day would be a feat. The CWCki itself states this several times, on various pages. 

This seems doubly striking when one remembers the fact that the stated aim of many of the trolls, and the desire of many of us in the community, is for Chris to stop doing the retarded shit we all know him for and get a job and attempt to be a functional person. 

I'm not calling for the CWCki to be shut down or anything. I'm not asking for anything to be done at all. I'm only asking if anybody else had ever considered all this.


----------



## milkshark (Sep 1, 2013)

IMO Chris turning his life around is a pipe dream, and Chris is a lesson in real life. He's not going to change. He rides the waves and doesn't move a muscle while the tugboat drags him along. He's not going to give in to your job guilting, in fact it strengthens his resolve. He's High Functioning Autistic and the Creator of SONICHU, he's above work.


----------



## Bgheff (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi Anna.


----------



## Qqqqq (Sep 1, 2013)

You are so retarded.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Sep 1, 2013)

I've said it before: all he has to do is start going by "Chris Chandler" instead of "Christian Weston Chandler The Creator Of Sonichu, Rosechu, and Cwcville". Try it yourself: the Google results all go away.


----------



## Lady Houligan (Sep 1, 2013)

IceBeam said:
			
		

> Before I start, let me say that I have been in the CWC community for nearly a year, actually have a solid plan for prodding Chris back into activity (I refuse to talk about this, so leave it alone), and read the CWCKI every few days, so I am by no means condemning anybody.
> 
> I am a very private person. I have no Facebook, Twitter, Myspace, personal website, or even Xbox Live account. If I were in Chris' position, I would kill myself. Now, while he did voluntarily reveal most of the material we have on him, it still must be hell to be in his position, just by virtue of the sordid details of his life that are extant online, not to mention everything else he has going against him. While he could be smarter- for instance, deleting his Facebook page or at least making it invisible- he is doing very good at avoiding the trolls (and us, the CWC community), by Chris standards. No more Youtube videos, no website, no more Sonichu comics (at least for now). It sometimes makes me wonder if we are what is holding Chris back.
> 
> ...



What are you suggesting we consider again?


----------



## exball (Sep 1, 2013)

Inb4 lock...


----------



## Some JERK (Sep 1, 2013)

IceBeam said:
			
		

> Nobody can deny that this is all a large impediment to the unlikely prospect of Chris ever doing anything with himself. He would have to change his name and assume a new identity to get anywhere, and remember, him taking a shower every day would be a feat. The CWCki itself states this several times, on various pages.



This is where you lost me. I think you're massively overestimating the interest level of most people in Chris and his antics, or the CWCki and this forum. Seriously. In the few instances where i've shown Chris or the CWCki to people they usually just go. "oh... that's kinda weird." and that's it. they don't care. added to that, I seriously doubt that the CWCki would cost him a job or a girlfriend before his own behavior did.


----------



## snowkitten91 (Sep 1, 2013)

Remember that Chris has the tendency to troll himself irl.


----------



## IceBeam (Sep 1, 2013)

Bgheff said:
			
		

> Hi Anna.



I don't expect anybody to recall, but I started the thread "In Defense of A-Logging" a while back, so I'm no white knight, by any stretch of the imagination. To summarize my position taken in that thread, I think Chris is a terrible person whose actions are not one bit excused by his autism. 

Nor am I holding my breath for him to do better. Better people than me have tried http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kf7psvLQ884 and it went nowhere. 

As I stated, I am not for shutting down the CWCki. I post on this forum sporadically, read it regularly, and relax nearly every night by reading the CWCki and having a few cans of reeb.

I'm simply curious as to how you all feel.


----------



## spaps (Sep 1, 2013)

Humanity will evolve beyond our mortal boundaries before Chris changes.


----------



## IceBeam (Sep 1, 2013)

spaps said:
			
		

> Humanity will evolve beyond our mortal boundaries before Chris changes.



I wish you were wrong, but I agree. 

I have no intention of contacting Chris or trying to help him. I have no confidence that he will ever do anything with himself, though I don't totally rule it out.


----------



## Pikonic (Sep 1, 2013)

IceBeam said:
			
		

> Before I start, let me say that I have been in the CWC community for nearly a year, actually have a solid plan for prodding Chris back into activity (I refuse to talk about this, so leave it alone), and read the CWCKI every few days, so I am by no means condemning anybody.
> 
> I am a very private person. I have no Facebook, Twitter, Myspace, personal website, or even Xbox Live account. _*If I were in Chris' position, I would kill myself. *_Now, while he did voluntarily reveal most of the material we have on him, it still must be hell to be in his position, just by virtue of the sordid details of his life that are extant online, not to mention everything else he has going against him. While he could be smarter- for instance, deleting his Facebook page or at least making it invisible- he is doing very good at avoiding the trolls (and us, the CWC community), by Chris standards. No more Youtube videos, no website, no more Sonichu comics (at least for now). It sometimes makes me wonder if we are what is holding Chris back.
> 
> ...



 
Also inb4lock


----------



## JarlaxleBaenre (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Some JERK (Sep 1, 2013)

i have a really strong suspicion that if the day ever came that Chris was truly and obviously trying as hard as he could to improve himself and move beyond his past, that not only would he have more people rooting him on than most of us would, but also that the CWCki would mysteriously disappear as well.

Call it a hunch.


----------



## IceBeam (Sep 1, 2013)

Pikonic said:
			
		

> IceBeam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are taking that quote out of context, and I think you know it. I said I would kill myself if I was in his position. Most of us would. I do not want Chris to kill himself.


----------



## cypocraphy (Sep 1, 2013)

You're fighting a losing battle here.


----------



## Bgheff (Sep 1, 2013)

IceBeam said:
			
		

> I wish you were wrong, but I agree.
> 
> I have no intention of contacting Chris or trying to help him. I have no confidence that he will ever do anything with himself, though I don't totally rule it out.





> Before I start, let me say that I have been in the CWC community for nearly a year, actually have a solid plan for prodding Chris back into activity



I'm curious how does this works?


----------



## IceBeam (Sep 1, 2013)

bungholio said:
			
		

> You're fighting a losing battle here.



I don't see a battle. I never presented an argument, but simply a discussion topic. A few people here misunderstand my post, and maybe I was a bit vague.

Put in terms that even slow-in-the-minds can understand: "I'm just curious if anybody else in the CWC community has ever considered if/to what extent we affect Chris' life and the direction thereof, for good or bad. Sorry if it seemed like I had some agenda, but I thought that much was at least pretty clear.


----------



## IceBeam (Sep 1, 2013)

Bgheff said:
			
		

> IceBeam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I stated that it was off-topic for discussion, and I'd like you all to respect that. I have no intention of breaking forum rules.


----------



## CalmMyTits (Sep 1, 2013)

Like others have said, Chris is his own best troll. People have done their damnedest to help him. He just refuses to help himself, he wants everyone else to do all the dirty work because he believes himself to be an innocent victim.

If he really wanted to start clean, he would have to stop being Christian Weston Chandler. All he has to do when he fills out job applications is to use Christoper or Chris Chandler. There are other Chris Chandlers out there, I've Googled it. The first page of Christoper Chandler has NOTHING to do with Sonichu, Chris-Chan, etc. Christopher was the name he was born with anyway, and if he went back to that he could have a clean start.


----------



## Saney (Sep 1, 2013)

Qqqqq said:
			
		

> You are so retarded.


Don't insult other users.


----------



## CatParty (Sep 1, 2013)

Chris is the engineer of his own trainwreck. Metaphorically, he doesn't realize he's crapped himself. (And I guess literally.   )


----------



## IceBeam (Sep 1, 2013)

CalmMyTits said:
			
		

> Like others have said, Chris is his own best troll. People have done their damnedest to help him. He just refuses to help himself, he wants everyone else to do all the dirty work because he believes himself to be an innocent victim.
> 
> If he really wanted to start clean, he would have to stop being Christian Weston Chandler. All he has to do when he fills out job applications is to use Christoper or Chris Chandler. There are other Chris Chandlers out there, I've Googled it. The first page of Christoper Chandler has NOTHING to do with Sonichu, Our Pet Lolcow, etc. Christopher was the name he was born with anyway, and if he went back to that he could have a clean start.



I agree that it wouldn't be impossible or even extremely challenging to do, even by Chris standards. Hell, just some weight loss, hygiene, and a new, less conspicuous wardrobe would do it. The thing is, he won't.


----------



## Lady Houligan (Sep 1, 2013)

IceBeam said:
			
		

> bungholio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's been multiple discussions over the short time I've been here about noting that Chris has observed things on here and interpreted in his own autistic way. Because of his raging narcissism, it's not so much that we interfere with, let alone affect, his life: it's that he cannot stop looking over here to see what we're saying about him in an attempt to stroke his ego and then with fuel to stoke his victimization fire.


----------



## Marvin (Sep 1, 2013)

Well, I really doubt the internet would cause Chris problems IRL that any other average person couldn't trivially bullshit their way out of.

But even if, hypothetically, all the trolls and troll material vanished from the world tomorrow, Chris would still be stuck in his same   that he's always been. It's not a terribly practical issue with Chris, honestly.


----------



## Pikonic (Sep 1, 2013)

IceBeam said:
			
		

> CalmMyTits said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you left out a problem, he will never give up his name. He will always be Christian Weston Chandler. He thinks he can fix his name recognition before dropping the Weston. Before tomgirls, before Sonichu, before every contest he's ever won, before his fucking artistic legacy he left at MHS, the ONE thing that makes him who he is (in his opinion) is his name. He can never say "hi I'm Chris/Chris Chandler/Christian/etc." He is Christian Weston Chandler formerly Christopher Weson Chandler and he'll come out of the closet before he introduces himself otherwise.


----------



## milkshark (Sep 1, 2013)

IceBeam said:
			
		

> Put in terms that even slow-in-the-minds can understand: "I'm just curious if anybody else in the CWC community has ever considered if/to what extent we affect Chris' life and the direction thereof, for good or bad.



No, I don't feel guilty about being interested in Chris Chan.


----------



## IceBeam (Sep 1, 2013)

milkshark said:
			
		

> IceBeam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Neither do I.


----------



## CalmMyTits (Sep 1, 2013)

Pikonic said:
			
		

> IceBeam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know. I'm just saying; And I do admit that part of me hopes Chris sees this. He is so adamant about people NOT LOOKING AT GOOGLE RESULTS and just going by Chris or Christoper would pretty much eliminate all negative Google results. (as long as he stuck by that name and did not revert back to Christian) it's such a simple, sweet solution to his Internet infamy.

This wouldn't solve his real life problems like poor hygiene or diet or being stuck in the hoard, but at least as Chris/Christopher Chandler, he would have a total clean start on the Internet.


----------



## Bgheff (Sep 1, 2013)

Icebeam, i found a good example for you.















Here is a clear example of Chris being a shit in public and getting called out on it.  Naturally, he solely blames the trolls for making him "internet famous" for why secutrity wanted to talk to him instead of him assuming it had something to do with leaving his creepy Game Place posters around.  The trolls don't ruin Chris's life, Chris does and simply blames the problems he causes at stores on trolls rather than his antisocial behavior.

We don't influence his life.  Other than ween kids calling his cell phone (since he refuses to change the number) he gets little grief from internet people.  His current real life problems are simply because the girls he knew in highschool aren't jumping at the chance to fuck him.


----------



## The Nameless One (Sep 1, 2013)

Chris was on a fast track to nowhere long before his Internet infamy. The attraction sign, the explosive encounter with Mary Lee Walsh, getting kicked out of the Game Place, various other weird shit, that all happened long before he was discovered online. Even in recent Christory, there's been little major interference by trolls, and yet Chris still just sits around whining about his life and doing nothing to improve it. 

I wonder sometimes how his life would have been different had he never been discovered--if the Internet were just conveniently looking away whenever he poked his head in. I think the only difference would be that his 20s would have been far less exciting.


----------



## IceBeam (Sep 1, 2013)

Bgheff said:
			
		

> Icebeam, i found a good example for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not that I'm trying to defend him, but those posts are well over a year old, and not too long after the Game Place showdown and subsequent court case. Other than just normal bizarre and autistic posts, his Facebook has been rather dry as of late. Could he be wising up?


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Sep 1, 2013)

IceBeam said:
			
		

> Could he be wising up?



No.


----------



## Globe (Sep 2, 2013)

IceBeam said:
			
		

> I agree that it wouldn't be impossible or even extremely challenging to do, even by Chris standards. Hell, just some weight loss, hygiene, and a new, less conspicuous wardrobe would do it. *The thing is, he won't.*



 I think you've pretty much summed your own discussion piece up better than anybody else has, IceBeam. Yeah, Chris _could_ go by another alias and (sic) disassociate himself from at least a significant part of his internet infamy, but he won't. He _could_ cut that greasy mop and lose the "tom-girl" thing so he'd no longer look like a fucking hormonal, alcoholic clown in public, but he won't. He _could_ start putting in job applications so he could at least legitimately say he's seeking employment, but he won't. He _could_ change his number so he'd at least stop getting the  calls, but he won't. Chris puts literally zero effort into improving any aspect of his life. That isn't the CWCki's fault, or Barb's fault, or really anybody's but his. 

 Also, I think it's worth it to mention that some of the worst things to have happened to him (Gameplace banning, arrests and expulsion from PVCC, etc.) had nothing to do with the trolling, those events were all just consequences of him being a 20-something with the mind of a spoiled-rotten brat, thinking he didn't have to play by the rules and his autism would allow him some sort of immunity from his behavior.


----------



## IceBeam (Sep 2, 2013)

Globe said:
			
		

> IceBeam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, he did cut the hair.


----------



## Tubular Monkey (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Globe (Sep 2, 2013)

IceBeam said:
			
		

> Actually, he did cut the hair.


^ We're looking at the same updated fb picture, right? In the words of Matthew Devoria, doesn't show at all.


----------



## IceBeam (Sep 2, 2013)

Globe said:
			
		

> IceBeam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The CWCki says that Barb forced him to cut it recently.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Sep 2, 2013)

God, Barb told him that "Tomgirls aren't real" and Chris didn't buy it.

You really think Chris will be forced to cut his hair? He associates his old look with being trolled in 2008-2010, he's not stopping Tomgirl for Barb.


----------



## IceBeam (Sep 2, 2013)

Alright, forgive me everybody, apparently she *did* force him to cut it back in 2011, but not recently.


----------



## Pikonic (Sep 2, 2013)

IceBeam said:
			
		

> Globe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was around spring 2011 I believe.

Edit: sorry, didn't see your post


----------



## Some JERK (Sep 2, 2013)

Pikonic said:
			
		

> IceBeam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chris needs this song in his life right now:



Spoiler



[youtube]pLZFeeJZwHk[/youtube]



_"Just get out of this house if that's the clothes you're gonna' wear!
I'll kick you outta' my home if you don't * CUT. THAT. HAIR.*
Your mom busted in and said "what's that noise?!"
Aw mom, you're just jealous! It's the HEDGEHOG BOYS!"_


----------



## BillRiley (Sep 2, 2013)

IceBeam said:
			
		

> Alright, forgive me everybody, apparently she *did* force him to cut it back in 2011, but not recently.



Look, Chris-Ch­an isn't going to change his retarded habits because he CAN NOT change them himself.  Left to his own devices, he will follow where ever his misfiring synapse take him.  This is something basic to children with autism.  They need A LOT of direction.  YEARS of it.  Chris didn't get that because his parents were redneck fucktards.  THE ONLY way Our Pet Manbaby would ever lose weight / get a job / whatever is if he were MADE to do it by someone who could take away his vidya.  

Frankly, I'm not even sure _that_ would work.


----------



## SPARKLETWAT (Sep 2, 2013)

IceBeam said:
			
		

> Alright, forgive me everybody, apparently she *did* force him to cut it back in 2011, but not recently.



He wore the cut off hair in something around his neck thinking the hair charm was going to make his hair grow faster or something retarded like that.


----------



## The Dude (Sep 2, 2013)

Some people were born to entertain others, whether passively or actively. I have no compunctions with laughing at someone making an ass out of them self. If schadenfreude makes me a bad person then I'll take it up with the Lord when I die.


----------



## Thetan (Sep 2, 2013)

somejerk said:
			
		

> IceBeam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most employers wouldn't even take the time or effort to Google Chris's name, especially for the type of jobs he's likely to be applying to. If he were in politics, or applying for a position with high visibility, where public perception might actually be a factor, that would be different. 

The CWCki and CWCki Forum have absolutely no bearing on Chris's inability to find a job. This doesn't stop him, however, from laying almost all of the blame for his lack of job prospects on these two Internet entities. Admitting the truth; that his lack of employment is mainly due to lack of motivation and sheer laziness, is something Chris just isn't prepared to do.

His slovenly/sloppy manner of dress and almost non-existent personal hygiene don't help his prospects either. We saw his idea of dressing up in his 'Future Message' and 'For My Sweetest Ivy' YouTube videos: putting a blazer on over his usual shabby clothes. I'm not even sure that he would know how to dress properly for a job interview. (He could learn though. There is plenty of information on the Internet about how to dress for interviews. Chris would, however,  have to actually take the time and effort to seek this out.)

In some ways, Chris needs the CWCki, this forum, the other 'hate pages' against him, and the trolls. As long as these entities exist, he's got a scapegoat and he can continue to pin the blame for all of his problems on them. If they no longer existed, then Chris would have to find someone / something else to blame for all of his woes and failures in life. Even worse, Chris may be forced to take a long, hard, honest look at himself. (Although I'm not holding my breath for that one.)


----------



## Thetan (Sep 2, 2013)

TrippinKahlua said:
			
		

> God, Barb told him that "Tomgirls aren't real" and Chris didn't buy it.
> 
> You really think Chris will be forced to cut his hair? He associates his old look with being trolled in 2008-2010, he's not stopping Tomgirl for Barb.



At the rate his hairline is receding (as evidenced by recent pictures) Chris is going to have a very hard time pulling off the whole Tomgirl thing. Nothing screams femininity quite like a skullet....  

Not to wander too far OT, but I can't help but wonder how he's going to deal with his rapid hair loss: denial, some sort of retarded half-assed comb-over, buy a wig?


----------



## IceBeam (Sep 2, 2013)

Thetan said:
			
		

> TrippinKahlua said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Either a ghetto hairpiece or drawing on his head with a marker.


----------



## Pikonic (Sep 2, 2013)

IceBeam said:
			
		

> Thetan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm betting 6 c-quarters on the marker


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Sep 2, 2013)

Moving this.


----------



## José Mourinho (Sep 2, 2013)

The problem is that even if Chris legally changed his name, it's unknown whether Chris would actually take the time to improve himself.

Look at Robert Wayne Stiles Natalie Mercedes Langley. Even when he said he "legally changes his name" to that, he still never changed and continued to fight with the trolls.

And plus, Chris still continues to fight and mention the trolls on his Facebook and Twitter. Sure, for me, it may cause him to become more paranoid, but even if we leave him alone and talk about other lolcows/anything other than Chris, he still would argue about them.


----------



## Null (Sep 2, 2013)

It's hard to feel bad for Chris, it really is. I gave him all sorts of doubt. I excused the stupid things he did. I tried to see him as a person capable of change who could potentially recover.

He's not.
He's won't.

I think the most important thing to realize is that Chris is legitimately a bad person. Nobody should feel sorry for him. At any time in his half a decade of descent he could have just been like, "fuck this noise" and went to Burger King. Instead of doing that, he played the game thinking he could come out on top because he is an arrogant, self-centered douchebag at heart and always will be. Even to this day, what pisses him off more than anything else in the world is being called "gay", despite the fact that if he were actually gay it would be the least of his worries.


----------



## José Mourinho (Sep 2, 2013)

I think this explains it best: (From the White Knight CWCki article)



> *Chris could have ended the trolling whenever he wanted to, but didn't*
> 
> Lets face it, all Chris had to do to end the trolling was to stop responding to them. If he would have done this small step, this whole debacle would have never happened. The trolls had nothing personal against Chris; They just decided he was a worthy target after reading Sonichu and seeing how he spazzed out at his page on Encyclopedia Dramatica. As soon as he would have quit responding to their provocations and quit posting videos of him tard raging on YouTube, the trolls would have just moved on to someone else. Instead, Chris tried to "fight back" against them, in turn revealing more and more information about himself until the trolls knew all of his contact info and all the details of his life. That was when the trolling went past a point of no return, spilling into Chris' personal life so much that there would be absolutely no way for him to ever disassociate himself from it. Even when he was away from the computer, he found himself subjected to trolling by them calling his cell phone, sending him mail and them following him around in public. While the obsessive trolling of Chris was nothing less than shitty, the fact still remains that Chris was the one who allowed them to have such control over his life thanks to him always overreacting to every little provocation and him handing over all his personal information to them.
> 
> There is also the theory that Chris does things for trolls to mock him merely for the attention.


----------



## CatParty (Sep 2, 2013)

The white knight article is a great example. Another is when Null reached out to him and he got "fuck you" as the response. At this point in his life, he is irredeemable. His personal hole is so far deeply dug, that the "trolls" are a benefit for him. The imaginary enemy is much easier for him to process than accepting a shred of responsibility. There is also the fact that he cannot differentiate the difference between julayfags, organized trolls, christorians and white knights. This is a man who snaps at his best friend's mother when she simply sends him "positivity". It isn't what he wants to hear, so she is troll.


----------



## exball (Sep 2, 2013)

CatParty said:
			
		

> The white knight article is a great example. Another is when Null reached out to him and he got "fuck you" as the response. At this point in his life, he is irredeemable. His personal hole is so far deeply dug, that the "trolls" are a benefit for him. The imaginary enemy is much easier for him to process than accepting a shred of responsibility. There is also the fact that he cannot differentiate the difference between julayfags, organized trolls, christorians and white knights. This is a man who snaps at his best friend's mother when she simply sends him "positivity". It isn't what he wants to hear, so she is troll.



He is a lazy slob, the money is wasted on him, he doesn't have to work for his money, damn that- damn him! And also, he is not friendly to us males! He should be friendly to us males. It makes me- it really ticks me OFF. [Grunt.]


----------



## José Mourinho (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## QI 541 (Sep 3, 2013)

Chris's biggest impediment is his behavior.  His publicity is merely a symptom.


----------



## Picklepower (Sep 3, 2013)

He's never gonna change, but that isn't our fault. Making fun of someone on the internet isn't that big of a deal to me. None of us are contacting him, or hurting him so why feel guilty? When you put yourself out there online, your opening yourself to criticism. Its not my fault Chris posted these crazy vids, or his wicked opinion of gay people online, for the world to see


----------



## Holdek (Sep 4, 2013)

IceBeam said:
			
		

> bungholio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well you really weren't very clear.  But nonetheless I agree that it's good this discussion is going on.  People may disagree but it's healthy to talk about this.


----------



## Bgheff (Sep 4, 2013)

Holdek said:
			
		

> IceBeam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With his lack of work experience, the only kinds of jobs Chris can even get are ones who would never even bother to Google his name.  It's a none issue for any of the work Chris is capable or performing, which are min wage jobs. He got fired from his only min wage job not from the wiki, but from his own terrible work performance.


----------



## Holdek (Sep 4, 2013)

There's a lot of good points made in this thread but there's also a bit of bullshitting going on.  The fact is that a lot of the trolling was and is unethical.  So let's not pretend it isn't.  

The trolling has resulted in interesting insights, entertainment, and [cwc]Laughs Under Lucricities[/cwc], and I admit I've enjoyed a grand amount of it so I'm not trying to be a moral scold here but come on, it was definitely at his expense.


----------



## José Mourinho (Sep 5, 2013)

_Fine, make sure you light one where I can see it. Now, I want you to put it in your hand, I wanna see you get burned, you fucking dick. I want to see you see you get burned! I wanna see you get a fuckin' third-degree burn. [screaming] I WANNA SEE YOU LOSE A FUCKING FINGER!!! Oh, and after— After you, uh— After you, uh, burn it? Shove it up your ass. [pause] How does that sound, Chris? Sound like your idea of a good time? [long pause] Hey, Chris? [still silence] Chris, wait. It's important. Dammit, listen. You can burn the medallion or shove it up your butt: make your choice. [silence] Ah, interrogating autistics, it's so easy. It's so easy, especially with you, Chris. You. Dumb. Fuck. You make it all too easy. [long pause] Christian, if you don't answer me within the next five seconds, I am putting it on eBay and not sending Julie over. 5... 4... 3... 2... 1... Alright there, I guess— Hey, Julie, you're not gettin' the money, because Chris won't answer me._


----------



## champthom (Sep 5, 2013)

Let me chime in - I've been involved with Chris for 5 years now, I've actually written large chunks of the CWCki, and I've pretty much seen first hand and behind the scenes of pretty much every trolling that's gone on with Chris. In other words, I know what I'm talking about.

Here's the thing - I don't like to pretend that trolls are ethical or doing right, which is why I don't really like A-Logging or trying to make Chris a bad person in order to justify trolling him. With very few exceptions though, most of the trolling is just fucking around, like calling Chris gay or screwing around with him by making him think people think another guy is the real Chris, stuff like that. I think Chris could easily stop if he wanted to but I think deep down, he likes the attention he gets from trolling. Trolling gives him a scapegoat for his problems, it's very convenient for him actually. Chris could easily stop trolling - change his phone number, delete his Facebook, and stop engaging trolls at all, and I don't mean making Facebook posts about how he's not engaging trolls but not mentioning them at all. I think one good way for Chris to stop the trolling would be to commoditize it - he could easily make money selling official t-shirts or medallion replicas, but he's too proud and narrow minded to do this sort of thing  yet it'd stop the trolling because no one wants to laugh at someone who's already laughing at himself. If Chris admitted he was gay (I don't think he actually is, I just think it'd shut people up) and not in a "Haha, I was lying the whole time!" way, I think most people would stop backing off. But Chris is too proud, he'd rather see his girlfriend's toe get cut off than admit he was gay. What I'm trying to get at is that Chris could easily stop the trolls, people time after time have given him advice on how to do so, but he doesn't listen and I think at some level, he wants the trolls because otherwise he would be a very lonely, aging sad man. 

I think the best trolling would be to not troll Chris at all, but the problem is that there's always going to be epic ween kids who are going to do stupid shit like call Chris up to yell "JULAY!" until the day he dies.


----------



## KatsuKitty (Sep 5, 2013)

I've never been a fan of trolling Chris so much as simply observing him and the rather entertaining stuff he does on his own. I share a rare opinion in that I think a lot of the trolling was unnessecarry and Chris would've been just as funny without being constantly upset. I mean, seeing him rage about being gay gets old after the first time anyway. If he was simply encouraged to be who he was, I think we would've had more Sonichu, terrible parody songs, and love quests to laugh at, and none of them would require getting him mad over the same 3 things. In that sense, he'd be funny in an "Ed Wood" way, instead of a "someone from Jerry Springer" way. Multimedia so bad it's good.

However, "trolls" are not a singular, monolithic entity. There was always someone different coming by to bother Chris. Combined with his reaction to each of them, I don't think trolling was avoidable at all. What Chris is doing now (simply ignoring most of them) is what he should've done in the first place.


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Sep 5, 2013)

I can't top what Champ said, but I'd like to add this: despite the mountain of information on Chris available on the Internet, he could hide from it easily if he really wanted to.  Shorten his name, dress like a normal person, and not stalk/rage online and the lack of new material would eventually make him an anchuent legend.  Remember the Anarchist Cookbook?  The exploding whale video?  Sure you do... But you probably haven't thought of either since the late 90s.  They're both still out there if you care to look, but most people don't anymore.

Chris could be this decade's exploding whale video.  He made a hell of a splash in his own time, but faded into obscurity.  And it's within Chris's power to accelerate the process.


----------



## Pikonic (Sep 5, 2013)

Alan Pardew said:
			
		

> _Fine, make sure you light one where I can see it. Now, I want you to put it in your hand, I wanna see you get burned, you fucking dick. I want to see you see you get burned! I wanna see you get a fuckin' third-degree burn. [screaming] I WANNA SEE YOU LOSE A FUCKING FINGER!!! Oh, and after— After you, uh— After you, uh, burn it? Shove it up your ass. [pause] How does that sound, Chris? Sound like your idea of a good time? [long pause] Hey, Chris? [still silence] Chris, wait. It's important. Dammit, listen. You can burn the medallion or shove it up your butt: make your choice. [silence] Ah, interrogating autistics, it's so easy. It's so easy, especially with you, Chris. You. Dumb. Fuck. You make it all too easy. [long pause] Christian, if you don't answer me within the next five seconds, I am putting it on eBay and not sending Julie over. 5... 4... 3... 2... 1... Alright there, I guess— Hey, Julie, you're not gettin' the money, because Chris won't answer me._


Blue spike's, what, 18 or so now? I wonder how he feels knowing he said this to a lovestruck autistic.


----------



## Picklepower (Sep 5, 2013)

When I said I don't see anything wrong with what we are doing, I meant this forum btw, just talking about him, not trolling.


----------



## José Mourinho (Sep 6, 2013)

Chris is always hilarious when he trolls himself.

Proof: 2013 Imgur Leak.


----------



## Holdek (Sep 6, 2013)

Alan Pardew said:
			
		

> Chris is always hilarious when he trolls himself.
> 
> Proof: 2013 Imgur Leak.



 

It is pretty funny that he linked to the leak while expressing his anger in a public FB update.


----------



## José Mourinho (Sep 6, 2013)

_ALL OF YOU POLLS CONTINUED TO STAND IN MY WAY!!!111ONE_


----------



## Some JERK (Sep 6, 2013)

KatsuKitty said:
			
		

> share a rare opinion in that I think a lot of the trolling was unnessecarry and Chris would've been just as funny without being constantly upset.


The stuff with Megan, getting himself banned from the GAMe PlACe, and the legal trouble involving Mike Snyder would probably have all happened even if the trolls had never found him.


----------



## Ahffline (Sep 7, 2013)

The active trolling of Chris is something I'm not comfortable with, and the whole Bluespike situation went way across the line, imo. But I didn't know anything about Chris at that time. I only found out about Chris last year. I follow Chris the same way others follow celebrities. I'm curious about what he's up to, how his life is going, etc., and I don't think there's a need to actively troll Chris. He does it to himself.

I have no ethical dilemmas with this forum, or with the CWCki itself, because Chris is a Web celeb, and there are plenty of sites and forums about celebrities.


----------



## Holdek (Sep 8, 2013)

somejerk said:
			
		

> KatsuKitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If it wasn't for ED he wouldn't have done that.


----------



## Cid Highwind (Sep 8, 2013)

Holdek said:
			
		

> somejerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, but he would have just as soon done some other damn fool thing with her that resulted in her having to cut off contact.  Him getting kicked out of The Game PLace could have been the last fucking straw for her, and that was a 100% troll-free incident.  He uploaded that dirty fucking drawing of her to ED without being told to, he would have put it online eventually.  Trolling only sometimes make bad events occur for him maybe 5-10% faster.  Who here would have guessed that he almost got arrested twice this past weekend?  That's bad shit to happen to anyone and once again, 100% troll-free.  You could say he is angry over being trolled, resulting in him throwing caution to the fucking wind and going ape-shit with anger, but he had these issues before Da Twolls discovered him.  Adam Stackhouse comes to mind.  The Damn Dirty Jew Michael Snyder, King of The Trolls, has nothing to do with the fucking trolls.

ABL said in another thread something like "Trolls simply gave Chris a name for a problem that had long existed prior".


----------



## José Mourinho (Sep 9, 2013)

_My previously submitted PaRapper the Rapper "Master Onion A-La Mode" Video is among the TOP TEN to win the GRAND PRIZE.

AAARRRGGGHHH!!! That stupid, no-good ADAM STACKHOUSE won the trip!!! He had MUSIC and MORE THAN ONE PERSON IN HIS VIDEO, which were in VIOLATION OF THE OFFICIAL RULES!!!!!! Three other videos out of the remaining nine: APRELEWSKY, BRUDELL AND SURYABUCHWALD, ALL VIOLATED THE OFFICIAL RULES AS WELL! THOSE SEVEN PEOPLE OF THOSE FOUR VIDEOS SHOULD HAVE BEEN DISQUALIFIED, PERIOD!!!! I am sooooooooooooooooooo ANGRY of the fact that the Playstation company and their Promotional Associates WILL NOT DO ANYTHING TO BRING THOSE VIOLATORS TO JUSTICE!!!! Go to http://www.us.playstation.com/, and register the complaint, in addition to my own, through their "Contact Us" link. So that SWORN ON MY AUTISM, JUSTICE WILL BE SERVED TO THE SEVEN PEOPLE OF THOSE FOUR VIDEOS!!!!
_

I wonder if Chris still thinks that Adam Stackhouse is involved in the trolling.


----------



## exball (Sep 9, 2013)

Alan Pardew said:
			
		

> _My previously submitted PaRapper the Rapper "Master Onion A-La Mode" Video is among the TOP TEN to win the GRAND PRIZE.
> 
> AAARRRGGGHHH!!! That stupid, no-good ADAM STACKHOUSE won the trip!!! He had MUSIC and MORE THAN ONE PERSON IN HIS VIDEO, which were in VIOLATION OF THE OFFICIAL RULES!!!!!! Three other videos out of the remaining nine: APRELEWSKY, BRUDELL AND SURYABUCHWALD, ALL VIOLATED THE OFFICIAL RULES AS WELL! THOSE SEVEN PEOPLE OF THOSE FOUR VIDEOS SHOULD HAVE BEEN DISQUALIFIED, PERIOD!!!! I am sooooooooooooooooooo ANGRY of the fact that the Playstation company and their Promotional Associates WILL NOT DO ANYTHING TO BRING THOSE VIOLATORS TO JUSTICE!!!! Go to http://www.us.playstation.com/, and register the complaint, in addition to my own, through their "Contact Us" link. So that SWORN ON MY AUTISM, JUSTICE WILL BE SERVED TO THE SEVEN PEOPLE OF THOSE FOUR VIDEOS!!!!
> _
> ...



Actual the smoker that Chris backed into was hired by Adam to be right there.


----------

